# Get Fit for Riding?



## JaphyJaphy (Nov 15, 2012)

YOGA. It provides improved balance, flexibility, circulation and core strength. It's helped me a lot, and I'd recommend it to anyone, despite it's association with hippies and/or the "New Age". Frankly, I can see why they do it. I reckon that Pilates would yield similar results.

I also like it because it can be done indoors, and you still get quite a workout. I don't have any exercise machines, and I'm not terribly inspired to go for a run when it's -30.


----------



## lasso (Dec 21, 2012)

equibarre cd


----------



## elleng0728 (Oct 13, 2011)

I do zumba 2x a week and have started some strength training. Have ordered the equibarre dvd and will see how that is.


----------



## Kido (Jul 17, 2012)

I find that if I keep my core strong, I'm definitely a more efficient rider. I love Tae-Bo but I've also now discovered Jillian Michaels's DVD's and abosolutely love it! I've completed 30 Day Shred and am now busy with 6 week, 6 pack. I get good results from it!


----------



## LexusK (Jan 18, 2013)

Whole body strength training has drastically improved my riding over the past year, as well as balancing exercises on the ground


----------

